
Ask HN: If you could go back in time, what would you tell your 20 year old self? - gamechangr
What things do you see differently now?
======
ziddoap
Don't follow your biggest passion for work, it just kills the passion.

Follow your 2nd biggest passion, so that you enjoy your work but you still
have something to enjoy when you aren't working.

------
altairiumblue
What do I see differently - just about anything.

What would I tell myself? I wouldn't bother at all. Any advice that I can tell
to my younger self was probably also available at the time. And I was really
bad at listening to it. Sometimes you have to earn your own experience - other
people's advice only goes so far.

------
k4ch0w
Stop hanging out with people who you know aren't good for you.

Start believing in yourself more and more.

Remember no one is watching you because they are too busy with themselves.

~~~
HNLurker2
>Stop hanging out with people who you know aren't good for you. How does one
recognize them?

>Start believing in yourself more and more.

I can't because of Dunning-Kruger

------
lugg
Bitcoin goes to 19665 before crashing.

~~~
muzani
Amazon becomes a trillion dollar company. Google and Apple come close.

------
perilunar
I would tell him how I was able to go back in time. It would revolutionize
physics.

As to life advice, there's no point — you can't tell 20 year olds anything.

------
mbrock
If it seems like you can get by in university without too much effort, maybe
consider that you’ll be happier if you switch up your attitude, seek out
professors and older students to work with, or maybe even change your major to
something that would get you in a more inspired mood perhaps because it’s less
familiar. Slacking off and having it easy isn’t really all that great for you.

------
DumbUser123
Wear a condom, you a __h*le!

~~~
HNLurker2
Elaborate sir. I would become a wizard anyway

------
tmaly
Not joking, I would give myself the winning numbers of a very large Powerball
jackpot along with the date associated with those numbers.

------
muzani
Wake up at 4 or 5 AM. Every preventable bad thing in your life happens because
of lack of sleep. Waking up early makes you go to bed early.

~~~
erklik
Does it? I have to wake up early and unfortunately, still go to sleep very
late. Granted, its only been a week since I have needed to do that so may
adjust over time but I just can't sleep at 9/10.

~~~
muzani
I think it's how you look at it. I'm more like "I can play games and look at
Facebook at 4 AM so I'll go to bed now".

If you _have_ to wake up early, you'll still get the late night internal
struggles plus deal with being overtired.

------
arandr0x
I like you and you're alive for a reason.

------
nilskidoo
Love and trust are mass hallucinations.

~~~
lm28469
What might be detrimental is expecting unconditional and eternal love/trust
from someone. If you enter the game with realistic expectations it's a smooth
sail.

~~~
nilskidoo
Wanna buy a bridge?

------
Odenwaelder
The lottery numbers.

